# flash-can't fetch



## zjf (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, all, when I was trying to install Adobe Flash player after installing firefox, did *make* in the directory (/usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10/), an error told me can't fetch it, :-( Can you teach me how to solve it? Should the plugin be installed by *pkg_add*?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2011)

Make sure you have the latest ports tree. The flashplayer tends to be updated upstream without changing the version number.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 11, 2011)

See this thread.


----------



## zjf (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you, I've solved it.
http://people.freebsd.org/~nox/tmp/distfiles/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz
put it in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r183.10/


----------

